# sales waffle or fact?



## 96825 (Nov 30, 2005)

Diesel powered American RVs are very 'Argricultural' and a V8 petrol/LPG conversion is (a) more reliable (b) more environment friendly (c) more economical. surely not I don't believe it. Am i being led up the garden path?
I assume by 'Agricultural' he means sounds and performs like a tractor?


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi willoug

you should attach a poll to this one. You might be surprised at the results (or not)....

Sharon


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

willoug said:


> Am i being led up the garden path?


Yes, BIG time ... IMVHO

From a very happy diesel head :wink:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

willoug said:


> Diesel powered American RVs are very 'Argricultural' and a V8 petrol/LPG conversion is (a) more reliable (b) more environment friendly (c) more economical. surely not I don't believe it. Am i being led up the garden path?
> I assume by 'Agricultural' he means sounds and performs like a tractor?


IMHO
1: American diesels are not as advanced as a modern common rail european.
2: LPG is more enviromentally friendly
3:The diesel is certainly as reliable, probably more
4:If you forget about the cost of conversion to LPG then a converted petrol/LPG is as economical, but only because of the lower price of LPG

Olley


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Can only really comment on petrol and lpg side of the argument.....

Paying £0.89 per litre unleaded
£0.40 per litre lpg

Approx. 10 mpg average.........you do the maths......LPG !

Diesel does what approx. 14 mpg ? £0.92 per litre


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

My Chevy diesel sounds agricultural because it is agricultural :lol: :lol: :lol: 
The engine was originally designed to work in a bailing machine, so I understand, and this being the case it is very understandable. American engines in general are not as refined as european / japanese engines and their designs are usually very old. They build them big and tough, it is not unusual to see 1/4 million miles on an American engine and it will still be pulling strongly and with regular maintenance will do the same again. Generally American engines are not too fuel conscious so your consumption figures are not going to impress you however the other side of the coin is their reliability and longevity, so what you spend extra on fuel you are not spending on repairs, this is of course a generalisation.
Our 6.5 ltr turbo diesel is returning about 16 MPG and will run all day. It is a very impressive performer and has tons of power, easily pulls our 30 foot RV up to legal speeds and still has loads left. I cannot comment on comparisons with petrol engined RV's as I have never had one, but my diesel will give you enough power to frighten yourself and the economy is acceptable.
An LPG conversion will cost you between £2500 - 3000 so if you get a petrol engined RV and have it converted you will need to keep it years and do a lot of miles to see the rewards IMO whereas a diesel is going to return the same MPG for ever.
Cost is the usual decider here and a diesel motor is usually much more expensive than a petrol and with an LPG conversion the petrol will be about the same. Do remember that fuel costs are relative, ie it only costs money when you are driving it and depending on your annual mileage the cost differential may not be as much as you think.

The old saying "you pays your money"etc comes to mind.

Good luck

Keith


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

There is much more to the argument than just MPG.. 
LPG is not widely available in Spain and unavailable in other countries, something to bear in mind if you are going to use your RV abroad, and when, not if , the cost of LPG rises.. what then? 
Diesel engines have better torque at low revs, longer life and are more reliable ..and If LPG was the answer why do truck manufacturers still use diesel engines ? 
A diesel engine can run on just about any oil you care to mention.. it will never become obsolete .. and long after hydrocarbon has ran out diesels will be still be running .....................on veg oil :wink:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: My mind sees huge queues of RV's outside the chip shops across the country, waiting to fill up :lol: :lol: :lol:

Keith


----------



## 96583 (Oct 28, 2005)

The thought of picking all those bits of chitling out of the injectors 8O


----------



## 88941 (May 10, 2005)

Hi All

Get a Big Diesel and have the best of both worlds... large diesels can be converted to run not solely on LPG but on a mixture of LPG and Diesel..

Keith...


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

I would like to stick up for petrol, but having spent a large part of my life working on diesels, I to prefer them, but in my opinion the best one is not to my knowledge fitted into an RV. its the 2 stroke 6 inline supercharged GM absolutely beautiful, 20,000 hours was nothing to them, the worst was the 6 cylinder rolls royce, a bigger pile of poo I have yet to see.

Olley


----------



## 88941 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Olley

I too have spent a lifetime working with diesels (so maybe i am also a little biased) unfortunately the diesels i am used to would not fit in any RV but maybe an RV would fit into them.....;-)

Keith....


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi keith like that 27,000litre they are building in the far east for a supertanker :lol: 
The biggest I ever worked on was a cummins fitted in 25ton lifting capacity fork truck, maybe 10litres. just a tiddler.

On another forum last night a poster said they are selling LPG at 27p a litre just off the m6 thats over 20mpg petrol equivalent for me :lol: , here in suffolk its 45p a litre  

Is your LPG sprayed into the intake manifold? heard about the system but never seen it.

Olley


----------



## 96825 (Nov 30, 2005)

cheers all, 
Hopefully 'Phoenix' have nothing to do with the price of LPG. Here in N.Ireland prices have risen 52% in the past 2 months......... maybe thats UK wide.
I must say I think you have just confirmed my suspicions


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

I would think profit margins on LPG are very high as it occurs naturally in some oilfields and as a by-product of refining.

Olley


----------



## jakeontour (Jan 24, 2006)

I have a petrol /lpg big block engine in my rv. It's very quiet, huge amounts of power and incredibly clean. The ministry testing station had to re-set the emmisions tester to get a reading it was that low! Tried a diesel, just
didn't compare.


----------

